# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  دأب ملكي يعظم شرف البذل والعطاء

## الحوت

تخطت معاني التكريم الملكي لاثنين من مرتبة الأمن العام لجهودهم في إنقاذ سائحتين أجنبيتين، حد التكريم الشخصي إلى تكريم وتقدير إلى جهود الأوفياء والمخلصين من أبناء الوطن في مختلف مواقعهم.
وحمل التكريم الملكي للرقيب أحمد خزاعله، وصلاح الطوالبه من مرتب شرطة النجدة، رسالة عنوانها  أن لكل مجتهد نصيب، لتكون بمثابة محفز ودافع لمزيد من العطاء في خدمة الأردن.
ويأتي التكريم الملكي لرجال العيون الساهرة، تقديرا لجهودها في إنقاذ سائحتين أجنبيتين الأولى نيوزلندية والأخرى بريطانية تعطلت بهما سيارتهما الخاصة ( في منطقة بعيدة عن التجمعات السكانية) أثناء عودتهما إلى عمان ليلا من جولة سياحية على قلعة عجلون والأماكن الأثرية.
وأعتبر المكرمان أن تكريم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني لهما هو تكريم لجميع أبناء الوطن عامة وجميع أفراد رجال الأمن العام الذين يرسمون في كل يوم لوحة من لوحات العطاء والإخلاص للوطن فهم العين الساهرة على أمنه واستقراره.
رمزية التكريم - بحسب المكرمين- تجاوزت البعد المادي، لتترك في النفس أطيب الأثر ولتكون عنوانا لوطن يكافئ الأخيار من أبنائهم المخلصين، ويمنح الثقة بالأمان والاطمئنان لزائريه الذين وفدوا إليه طلبا للراحة والاستمتاع، ليجدوا ما يصبون إليه فعلا لا قولا.
ويقول الرقيب أحمد الخزاعلة أن التكريم هو دأب ملكي، إذ أن جلالة الملك عودنا في كل وقت على تكريم رواد العطاء والإنجاز في مختلف القطاعات والتي من بينها الأجهزة الأمنية والقوات المسلحة.
ورغم أن إنقاذ السائحتين الأجنبيتين، يأتي في سياق عمل الخزاعلة و الطوالبه، إلا أن الاهتمام المباشر بجهودهما من قبل جلالة الملك، عظم لديهم شرف القيام بواجب خدمة الوطن وضيوفه، لتعكس ما قاما به من جهود الإنقاذ صورة الأردن المضياف.
وهو ما عكسه الحديث الذي بدا به الرقيب احمد خزاعله عن التكريم، قائلا : انه أثناء قيامي وزميلي بجولة تفقدية لشارع القاعدة( منطقة بعيدة عن التجمعات السكانية) تفاجأنا بوجود سيارة سياحية متوقفة على جانب الطريق وقيام سائقها بإعطاء إشارة لنا باستخدام الأنوار الأمامية، فعرفنا أن ركابها يطلبون المساعدة وعند وقوفنا وجدنا فيها راكبتين أجنبيتين احداهما إنجليزية والأخرى نيوزيلندية، وعرفنا منهما أن السيارة معطلة ولا تستطيعان الحراك بها .وطلبتا منا أن نساعدهما.
على أثرها-يضيف خزاعله- قام زميلي الطوالبه بعد طمأنة السائحتين، بفحص السيارة ووجد إنها بحاجة صيانة وانه ليس بامكانهما استخدامها 
 ليبدأ بعدها على الفور باتخاذ خطوات تبعث الطمأنينة والأمان إلى قلبهما حيث تم نقلهن إلى مركبة الدوريات وقمنا بإعطائهن السترة الخاصة بنا لحمايتهم من البرد ، حيث كانت الأجواء باردة.
وبعد أن تم تأمين السائحتين إلى احد أقاربهن... تم التعامل مع المركبة، حيث تم نقلها إلى اقرب مركز للشرطة ( كشك) في مدينة عنجرة. 
ويضيف انه بالرغم من أن ما قمنا به واجب وطني إلا أن إبلاغنا بان هنالك تكريما لنا من جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني، كان له وقع خاص على قلوبنا، إذ لم أكن أتوقع أن أكرم بهذه الحفاوة والتقدير من سيد البلاد.
ويرى الرقيب صلاح الدين الطوالبه أن التكريم الملكي الذي غمره وزميله، تجاوز في حدوده البعد المادي، لتشكل هذه المكرمة الملكية وسام شرف واعتزاز لنا وحافزا للزملاء لبذل المزيد لتؤكد للجميع ان الأمن العام عين لا تنام وتسهر على راحة المواطنين، داعيا الجميع للاهتمام بضيوف الأردن وزوارها العرب والأجانب وتقديم المساعدة لهم والتعامل معهم بما يعكس صورة الأردني المضياف الكريم.

----------


## مواطن اردني عادي جدا

شكرا على هذا الخبر ، كم نفتخر باجهزتنا الامنيه عقال العز لكل اردني ، وكم نفرح عندما نشاهد هذا الدعم الملكي وهذه المتابعه من جلالته لجميع قضايا الوطن

----------


## N_tarawneh

كُل المحبة والتقدير لنشاما الأمن العام الأوفياء ... :Smile: 

شكرا ً أخي الحوت لنشر الخبر ... :Smile:

----------


## darkman

الحب كل الحب و الاحترام  الى العيون الساهرة

----------

